# Lightroom exporting original images, no edits



## johonn (Jan 7, 2012)

Something very strange just started happening this evening... Lightroom all of a sudden has started to just create copies of the original images when exporting, instead of saving the edited images to disc.
The only thing that I know of that could have caused this is that I installed HDR Express, including the LR plugin, earlier, and used the presets to export images. When I went back to normal images and wanted to export normally, I found that the normal export dialogue had been reset to defaults. No problem, I know what my settings are, so I reset everything how I like it and exported, only to find out that my crops are gone, and all my adjustments seem to have not happened. I don't understand why LR would even be capable of this behavior, since I can't think of any situation when I'd want to export images that I've edited and save the original instead... :crazy:

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 7, 2012)

johonn,

Welcome to the forum!

The only reason I can think of for that is that you somehow have "Format" set to "Original". 




Hal


----------



## johonn (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha wow, yes I do. It was set that way when I first reopened the normal export dialogue, and I assumed that meant it would automatically export in whatever format the file was originally... Well thanks, that is an easy fix! 

 - Jonathan


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 8, 2012)

Jonathan,

_"I assumed that meant it would automatically export in whatever format the file was originally_"

An understandable mistake. After all, that's what the field _says_. 

Hal


----------

